# Where does your deer cross the street?



## mainaman (Oct 10, 2012)

This one is way too funny to me at least. What ya think?

[video=youtube;CI8UPHMzZm8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CI8UPHMzZm8[/video]


----------



## tkern (Oct 10, 2012)

I could only listen to it for a minute before the stupidity overwhelmed me.


----------



## mainaman (Oct 10, 2012)

tkern said:


> I could only listen to it for a minute before the stupidity overwhelmed me.


Ha ha, it gets funnier as you go.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Oct 10, 2012)

ROFL omg... These types of people make me lose hope for the human race...

It reminded me of this though:





Its says: Caution! Old people will appear!


----------



## Von blewitt (Oct 10, 2012)

I wonder if she ever hit a zebra at a zebra crossing?


----------



## mainaman (Oct 10, 2012)

Von blewitt said:


> I wonder if she ever hit a zebra at a zebra crossing?


lol


----------



## The Edge (Oct 10, 2012)

Just proof that it's way to easy to get a driver's license.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 10, 2012)

What's scary is that she votes.


----------



## Lucretia (Oct 10, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> What's scary is that she votes.



And probably breeds, too.


----------



## mhlee (Oct 11, 2012)

Why do I get the feeling that she'd complain about the animal signs at a zoo?


----------



## The Edge (Oct 11, 2012)

mhlee said:


> Why do I get the feeling that she'd complain about the animal signs at a zoo?



I don't let my kids go to the zoo. Do we have that many animals, that they can starve all the ones they have by posting "do not feed animals", and just order more after they've slowly wilted away. I mean, it's cruel not to feed them! :whistling:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 11, 2012)

I wonder how she feels about the "Falling Rocks" signs?


----------



## Lucretia (Oct 11, 2012)

And what about all those "Slow Children"?


----------



## Lucretia (Oct 12, 2012)

Let's hope she never gets together with this guy:


----------



## mano (Oct 12, 2012)

Thought process is not so different:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbVKWCpNFhY


----------



## schanop (Oct 12, 2012)

Yeah!!! a guy from down under. Almost similar to the same reason that farmers claimed that their stock does not understand day light saving time and won't wake up accordingly.



Lucretia said:


> Let's hope she never gets together with this guy:


----------

